# Craftsman Professional 22124 10" table saw



## bhack

I think you will like it. I have owned the same saw for about four years and it has performed very well. As to the tilt of the blade, I use the wixley digital gauge for blade angle.

Now where is the first project made using the new saw? Let's get in the shop and make sawdust.


----------



## EEngineer

I am most impressed with the packaging! The hell with the saw, I want the frame it came in! That would be a tool stand in my shop real quick.

Seriously, it looks like a nice saw. I have inspected this saw at the local Sears store and it looks like Sears is trying to repair their reputation for quality power tools. Let us know how it turns out after you use it for some projects.


----------



## steveosshop

Congrats on the new saw!


----------



## gbvinc

Good purchase! I have been using one for about 5 years now. No regrets at all.


----------



## pjaromin

Let me echo the sentiments of the other 22124 owners commenting here…I upgraded from a Delta contractor's saw when I saw a floor model 22124 for $459 (gloat  ).

Major step up. I spoke with the Steel City rep at a show a couple years ago and according to him there are only minor differences in the Steel City to accommodate the 3HP motor option. Otherwise they're identical saws (by Orion). If I were in the market for a new one, I'd probably take a closer look at the 3HP version-though my 1.75HP one hasn't had any troubles with the stuff I've thrown at it so far.


----------



## brianinpa

I am glad to see that a Craftsman tool is getting a good review. These days everyone seems to be bagging on Craftsman becasue of poor quality tools. I think that most of the bagging is being done by people who buy a tool and expect it to do more than it is capable of: you get what you pay for.

Excellent review! Enjoy the new saw.


----------



## DanYo

good job on the review. you got a steal


----------



## JerrySats

Excellent review ,and thats a great looking saw. How do you keep that base from moving around ? I was impressed with the packaging of the saw . Having never bought a new TS do most cabinet saw come packed in a steel frame ?


----------



## Frostyjo

Thanks Jerry,

The stand has 2 bolts on the swivel caster end that level and hold it from rolling. You can see them in the finished pic. I looked at some pre-made stands and some that people made and I've seen the design before. Since the lift is very heavy and I don't use it for bikes anymore I figured I'd try it. I've been using the saw since October and it holds in place fine. I want to replace the bolt heads with some star-knobs so I don't have to use a wrench.

I was very impressed with the packing too. I sure it varies by manufacturer. I would guess (someone can correct me) that because the size/weight they would at be on a pallet of some type.


----------



## irishcolleen

I've had this same saw about 3 yrs, and I like it. I really don't have anything to compare it to, as my first one was a cheap, tabletop type saw. I have a friend that lengthened the extension and installed his router in it, so he can use the fence with his router. I hope to do that someday, soon as I can spend the $ for a router lift.


----------



## Woodchuck1957

Patrick, it's a nice saw, but I don't know that I would go as far to say that it's a *major* step up from a Delta Contractors saw.


----------



## pjaromin

woodchuck-OK, so "major" might be debatable…but it is absolutely a very big improvement…here's why:

Adjustment-the trunions mounted to the cabinet make squaring the table a breeze compared to my old (yes, quality) contractor saw. I purchased the PALS system, which made it much easier, but it was still a hassle. Without PALS it was a major headache/time sink.
Dust collection - the enclosed base makes a huge difference here
Weight/stability-maybe a bit unfair as I used the contractor saw in the garage on a mobile base and only bought the Craftsman in time to move into a permanent space in the new shop. But still…it's significantly heavier.
Left-tilt-my old Delta was a right-tilt. Much prefer the left which means I'm no longer to make some cuts with the fence on the "wrong" side…never really liked doing that.

I don't mean to dump on the Delta-my Delta X5 Contractor saw was the first "real" tablesaw I owned and served me well…and would probably be if I hadn't lucked into the deal on the 22124. I'm very very pleased that I did upgrade to the Craftsman, however.


----------



## Woodchuck1957

Patrick, at the price you paid for the Craftsman it would be tempting and I know where your comeing from, last year I got lucky and got in on the Craftsman 17" floor model drill press for an unbelievable price, they are now $569. I had a AMT 13" floor model drill press at the time and was able to sell it to just about pay for the 17", it defineatly is a nicer drill press then what I had, but I would of never paid what they want for them now, however, if I was going to spend that much I would buy the Stell City 17" at $499 I think it's a nicer drill press because of the split head casting, and is $70 cheaper. My Delta Contractors saw is a 34-445X ( a 34-444 with a Unifence and mobile base ) I bought it new in 1995 for $900 and is made in the USA like yours was. I've never had a problem with keeping the trunions aligned, adjusted it once. Dust collection I have redesigned and works extremly well. Weight, someday I'd like to get a cast iron wing for the left sde, the right side the tableboard for the 30" Unfence I used a piece of plate steel. Stability, I think the Craftsman cabinet is too narrow, like most Hybrids, it looks top heavy to me. Tilt, is not really a big issue for me. So all in all, I don't feel I'd be gaining much in switching to a made in Taiwan Hybrid saw. The Craftsman Hybrid is now selling for $1139, if I sold my saw for $600, I'd have to come up with another $600 after tax. It's not worth it to me. For an extra $170 at $1299 I could get a Craftsman Professional 10 in. 3-hp cabinet Saw if I thought I needed one. For a first time saw buyer or someone with a benchtop saw, the hybrid would be something to consider if it was on sale for the price that you or Frosty got it at.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Congrats on the new saw.


----------



## Hansondvm

I have this saw currently and all credit to Sears for taking care of their custiomers. About 2 years ago when I got it they loaded it up for me and I too was impressed with the packing thing was someone forgot to secure the bottom bolts I hit a potthole turning a corner and the saw flipped out of my truck and smashed onto the asphalt _ I was sick to my stomach they were closed I along with my wife managed to get the saw back in the truck Motor now thru the side and the top broken. I went to sears the next day and they took it back no questions asked they seen that the cage it comes in was not secured. My truck was an old beater so no real damage. 
This has been a solid saw and the only complaint I have is the dust collection problem I have the extension cord catches the sawdust so you have to manually clean it out or beat on the sides so the dust slides down - anyone have this problem?? I have a great cyclone dust collector and a short run of 4 inch collector hose. Overall a great saw for the money. 
HAP E. HANSON


----------



## Tim_456

I've had this saw for a few years now and it's still running great. Probably one of the best tool investments I've made. It would be nice to have one of the huge monster table saws but I cannot accomodate one of those in terms of price and fixed position. Any tool I have needs to be on a mobile base so this variety of saws is a great compromise between size/power and mobility. 
Anyway, the set up was easy and the tool has stayed calibrated since I've initially set it up. I did replace the miter gauge with a Kreg gauge which was a nice addition. I would totally recommend this saw to anyone that doesn't have a dedicated shop.


----------



## parIII

I have found a used model not too far from me. I'd like to get it into my basement; does the table come off fairly easily in order to move it?


----------



## Frostyjo

Par,
The top is held on by four, 1/2" bolts, one in each corner. Two are on the outside of cabinet and two are inside by the access door.


----------



## knotscott

I was also a happy owner of one of these saws for 3-1/2 years until last summer when I got a deal on a 3hp Shop Fox cabinet saw. The 22124 was an upgrade from a nice tricked out GI 50-185 contractor saw, and like you, I found it to be a fairly notable upgrade from what I thought was a pretty nice saw. At 425#, the mass and stability is one of the biggest improvements. Not having the motor hanging out the back is probably the biggest asset IMHO. DC is better, trunnion alignment is better, even the Biese commercial fence is an upgrade from the GI/Biese homeshop version. Even though it's not quite in the same league as the Shop Fox 1677 I have now, I still miss some aspects of the 22124….it's a very nice saw that's more than capable of anything I ever needed. Enjoy!


----------



## a1Jim

Good reveiw congrats on a new saw


----------



## dmorrison

This saw is now discontinued and will probably be replaced with a new design. They have it online for $659.00

Oct. 7, 2009

http://www.searsoutlet.com/10-in-Table-Saw/d/product_details.jsp?stxt=saw&md=srh_md&pn=1&ps=10&pid=9200

A very good price for a hybrid saw. It is reconditioned

Dave


----------



## ryno101

I've been lax in replying… this review was one that clinched this saw for me, so thanks!

Don't know if they're discontinuing them or not, but I did find out at my local Sears that they'll no longer be carrying them in the stores, so they're cleaning out the current stock wherever it is. That, plus a floor model deal, allowed me to get mine for under $750!

Great saw, I'm very happy with mine so far. Thanks again for the review!


----------



## NMSBob

New guy here

There appear to be a few of these around being heavily discounted, I picked up one new in crate at the Dedham ma store for $419.00. Very good so far.

Bob


----------



## jstull55

I have a Sears 10" Professional Table Saw (I think this model) that has never been used that I want to sell. [email protected]


----------



## BirdseyeBill

Will the Freud SD 608 8'' dial-a-width Dado Set fit on the Craftsman Zip Code Saw 22124?

Birdseye Bill


----------



## sterling25

My 22124 has worked flawlessly for me for year - but parts are getting hard to find.


----------



## 280305

I know that this is an old thread, but I want to give the status of my 22124 that I have had for almost 13 years. The steel cage that it came in has been outside for all that time used to support various garden plants. It is still Solid As Sears, as they used to say:









The saw that came with the garden cage is also still working perfectly.


----------

